# Artists On FA Who Do Animated Icons



## Moss (Sep 24, 2012)

I've seen users with animated icons, but I can never find the artists who made them. 
Do you know of any?


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2012)

Zambuka makes the icons of furs swaying side to side AND dropping through portals in freefall.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 24, 2012)

I do ones like the one I am using.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 24, 2012)

Champ does the tailwag, kissing, and headbanging icons. Sefeiren has done the Tron lightrunner icons.

There are a bunch of other people who started various animated icon "fads" on FA, I just can't remember who they are offhand.


----------



## FireFeathers (Oct 2, 2012)

I offer animated icons of your character doin' whatever. I gotta make a sassy blush tomorrow


----------



## Greycoat (Oct 3, 2012)

I make my own Animated GIF's on FA. I'd feel weird using someones work to represent me and my work. I don't try to follow a guide or trend for that very reason as well.


----------

